# nitteo's [email protected] GPU2 FARM



## mega_option101

THANKS FOR THE PICTURES!!!!! YOU ROCK BRUDDAH


----------



## TnB= Gir

Was all of this paid for by selling your old C2Q farm?

How much extra PPD are ya gettin so far?


----------



## catmmm

oh wow
that is pretty awesome.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

HOLY MOTHER MOO MOO'S. Thats a nice setup lol. Nice one dude.

Bet it cant run Crysis though...Ok im sorry I had to say it.

FOLD away mate !


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
HOLY MOTHER MOO MOO'S. Thats a nice setup lol. Nice one dude.

Bet it cant run Crysis though...Ok im sorry I had to say it.

FOLD away mate !

All of the systems combined, maybe

but can it blend is the real question









I am jealous of your rigs/farm/foldinghouse


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Was all of this paid for by selling your old C2Q farm?

How much extra PPD are ya gettin so far?

The sale of the C2Q helped, but I put up MORE money to get this farm...this farm is going to be about 80K higher with less rigs than the previous one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Bet it cant run Crysis though...Ok im sorry I had to say it.

I am gonna have to ask Gibby to BAN you from the folding forum for that.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
The sale of the C2Q helped, but I put up MORE money to get this farm...this farm is going to be about 80K higher with less rigs than the previous one.

I am gonna have to ask Gibby to BAN you from the folding forum for that.









Lmao...Good luck to that...Im teh overlord !. Giby is nothing than a servant to me muhahahah


----------



## repo_man

Wow, extremely impressive Nitteo. Thank you for sharing, I'm sure alot of us 'noob' folders can share a collective







over that,lol.

I'm with Girface, how effective are the GPU's over the CPU as far as price and PPD?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Lmao...Good luck to that...Im teh overlord !. Giby is nothing than a servant to me muhahahah









Leave it up to me


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I'm with Girface, how effective are the GPU's over the CPU as far as price and PPD?

As for CPU vs GPU. A 8800GS @ $100($70 w/ a $30rebate) is 4.5K PPD vs a C2Q Q6600 G0 (used $150) with 2x SMP @ 3K PPD.

The only problem is that GPUs longevity is shorter than the CPUs in terms of the next generation. In 6 months there will be a cheaper/faster/more powerful GPU...









Then there is still ATI...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
As for CPU vs GPU. A 8800GS @ $100($70 w/ a $30rebate) is 4.5K PPD vs a C2Q Q6600 G0 (used $150) with 2x SMP @ 3K PPD.

The only problem is that GPUs longevity is shorter than the CPUs in terms of the next generation. In 6 months their will be a cheaper/faster GPU...









I see. Thanks for the reply man. They are a bit more cost effective eh


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Leave it up to me









Ill smack you down too FOOL. You cant Infract me...However I see two very temping cards in your profile still. LAWL pwned.

Anyway. Very impressive Nitteo. If you dont mind me asking..how much did that set you back mate ?...or atleast so far.

And how many copies of Vista have you got lol..or Xp ETC


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Anyway. Very impressive Nitteo. If you dont mind me asking..how much did that set you back mate ?...or atleast so far.

Lets just say ALOT! Just the GPUS alone... avg price $125 x 51.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
And how many copies of Vista have you got lol..or Xp ETC

I bought a few copies when I had my Quads. Vista is great for folding with multi-GPU, my e2180s are only using 18% tops each for each GPU client.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Lets just say ALOT! Just the GPUS alone... avg price $125 x 51.









I bought a few copies when I had my Quads. Vista is great for folding with multi-GPU, my e2180s are only using 18% tops each for each GPU client.

*Does the math* 51 times 125.....carry the 5......add.....







GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY! LOL

Nitteo, if I may be so bold (read: nosey







) what is your occupation to supply such a generous hobby?

And fwiw, that's a real inspiration. To spend this amount of one's time and money to help faceless others.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow...seems you have the cash to splash. Atleast its done for a good cause,

Yeah Vista does seem awesome for Folding!. I am surprised you have enough licenses. Guess you have a few Retail copies then.


----------



## The_Rocker

Damn... Thats beastly.


----------



## dr4gon

I see the farm has expanded, nice job!! Whenever you get a chance or add something, we'd love to see more pictures!!









What PSUs are you running?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Nitteo, if I may be so bold (read: nosey







) what is your occupation to supply such a generous hobby?

I fight cancer on two fronts, my business and folding.

I own a Home Care Business where I send nurses to homes to care for the elderly AT THEIR homes. One aspect of my business is we take care of Chemo-Therapy patients at home also. We take care of their ailments while on Chemo.

In Miami, my parents own a Hospice Company, where they send Nurses to take care of patients on their last months of life. Those deemed to have less than 6 months to live.

This is where I get my passion for Folding from. Seeing/hearing/talking and interacting with people who suffer from all these diseases makes you want to do something about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
And fwiw, that's a real inspiration. To spend this amount of one's time and money to help faceless others.









Thanks man, I do hope to get [email protected] more exposure here in OCN. I truly believe that OCN has a great member base that is UNTAPPED for folding. That is why I came back here. We have the potential to be the #1 Team IN THE WORLD.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah if we can make Folding more of a big thing it could REALLY help out in the cause.

I myself have Huntintons Disease which has no specific treatment for and im hoping your efforts and many others here on OCN will help to speed up the research...that may later save my life...Only time will tell

But you are truley inspirational Dude. I will follow this closely.

Fold for OCN Team 37726 !


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah if we can make Folding more of a big thing it could REALLY help out in the cause.

I myself have Huntintons Disease which has no specific treatment for and im hoping your efforts and many others here on OCN will help to speed up the research...that may later save my life...Only time will tell

But you are truley inspirational Dude. I will follow this closely.

Fold for OCN Team 37726 !

I fold for you, me, and our kids. Cancer is in both sides of my Family, and is on my wife's side also. I truly hope that in my daughter's lifetime there will be a cure for cancer.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I fold for you, me, and our kids. Cancer is in both sides of my Family, and is on my wife's side also. I truly hope that in my daughter's lifetime there will be a cure for cancer.

Yeah for sure. Massive motivation right there just considering your Family history. I fold for Everyone...well of course







.

I to hope within your daughters lifetime that we can rid the world of one type of cancer. For sure its not likely you can beat everything 100% as new mutations occur. However if we have a better understanding of the basic fundamentals then finding a cure for newer mutations will happen ALOT quicker than they do today.

I fold for my daughter also as she may also have what I have. I truley hope she does not. However if she does then I am hoping if she finds out in 18 years that there will already be hope


----------



## Shingetsu

Nice Folding rig nitteo!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
What PSUs are you running?

The smallest I am running is an Anteq Earthwatts 430. The 8800GT pulls about 100w and the left over 30w is used for the e2180. I would suggest a 500w PSU if you are running a Quad SMP + 4x GPU.

Rig#1, 5, 6, 7, 8: Thermaltake 500W
Rig#2: Anteq Earthwatts 430w
Rig#3,4: Silverstone 600w


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah if we can make Folding more of a big thing it could REALLY help out in the cause.

I myself have Huntintons Disease which has no specific treatment for and im hoping your efforts and many others here on OCN will help to speed up the research...that may later save my life...Only time will tell

But you are truley inspirational Dude. I will follow this closely.

Fold for OCN Team 37726 !

ENTERPRISE:

I fold for you







I am going into scientific research as a career after I am done with my four years of University in Biochemistry and you can bet that I will undertake Huntington's Disease. Take Care and Fold on!!


----------



## markt

I KNOW it gets hot in there, beautiful! I'll bet your electric meter is a blur...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I KNOW it gets hot in there, beautiful! I'll bet your electric meter is a blur...









Ask Gollie how hot it is in there (he's been to my office)... its a SAUNA!

The thing that irks me about my office building, they SHUT DOWN the AC after hours M-F and OFF the whole weekend. I have a Fan helping to move the hot air...but I feel that is not enough.

The electric bill is EPIC in itself. This is the last revision of my Farm, I cant put any more into [email protected] The electric bill is going to be where my "upgrades" are going to for a long time.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
ENTERPRISE:

I fold for you







I am going into scientific research as a career after I am done with my four years of University in Biochemistry and you can bet that I will undertake Huntington's Disease. Take Care and Fold on!!

Sweet man...thats really kind of you mate and means alot to me. So much so that I may no longer Infract you lol.

Its great to hear you are going into such a good career and I really hope it all works out for you dude !.

Keep up the awesome work!

You guys are awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

Just when I thought my farm was crazy.. I see someone build one even better!!!!!!!!!!
















Keep it up Nitteo









[email protected]


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Just when I thought my farm was crazy.. I see someone build one even better!!!!!!!!!!
















Keep it up Nitteo









[email protected]









Thanks for passing by A.M! For those who dont know, he is the current #1 Private Folder in the world @ 186K PPD.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Ask Gollie how hot it is in there (he's been to my office)... its a SAUNA!

The thing that irks me about my office building, they SHUT DOWN the AC after hours M-F and OFF the whole weekend. I have a Fan helping to move the hot air...but I feel that is not enough.

The electric bill is EPIC in itself. This is the last revision of my Farm, I cant put any more into [email protected] The electric bill is going to be where my "upgrades" are going to for a long time.

You can feel the heat coming out of the room from about 5 steps away. Standing in the room is brutal without a fan blowing on you. All that being said, I was quite impressed with the set up.

FYI...Houston had the highest energy bills in the country last month. Considering the fact that it feels hotter this month already, I cringe every time I open up my email. I know Reliant (our energy provider) is going to drop a bomb on me.









GL to you Nitteo


----------



## binormalkilla

Wow.....hats off to ya man. Great farm.


----------



## Firestorm252

i just choked on my drink... holy crap.









that's something that just hits you in the face with the Awesome Stick


----------



## Fossil

Nitteo, my hat's off to you. That is really impressive and you're an inspiration to folders alike.


----------



## hometoast

_That's amazing._ I'd get folding on my GPU as soon as 64-bit OS is supported! I should really figure out what I was doing wrong last time where I couldn't get any work.


----------



## ZTR1760

for your power bill why dont u look into investing in some solar pannels or wind power or heck if u have some running water nearby some water power, then u could bump down the energy bill and get a few more 8800s lol


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZTR1760*


for your power bill why dont u look into investing in some solar pannels or wind power or heck if u have some running water nearby some water power, then u could bump down the energy bill and get a few more 8800s lol


cure cancer and fight global warming!









awesome job nitteo! you are an inspiration to all of us.

p.s. enterprise must have kicked on his folding rig, i was SO CLOSE to passing him :swearing: lol i'm but i'm #1 in your radar.


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


_That's amazing._ I'd get folding on my GPU as soon as 64-bit OS is supported! I should really figure out what I was doing wrong last time where I couldn't get any work.


Hrm.. Well 64 bit works great, I am running SMP / GOU2 on my 64bit ultimate..


----------



## not2bad

That is AMAZING! Glad you're folding for OCN!


----------



## wannabe_OC

That is pure Pr0n right there...Secsy...


----------



## Havegooda

That's some high quality geek porn!

Can't wait to have my own farm









~Gooda~


----------



## silverbullet132

if i set something like that up my local power grid might just fail


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

MOAR!
.
.
.
someone was bound to say it, nice farm nitteo


----------



## dualhYbrid

earlier post brings up a great point...
why not look into some solar panels to help out on the energy bill?
and you should get one of those utility air blowers... you know... the ones that have the turbine and blows TONs of air out of the slot on the bottom? that would help a bit


----------



## silverbullet132

btw we are rank 17 now guys







were we not 18 yesterday?


----------



## 455buick

All I can say is W-O-W!!!

That is quite amazing!!!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dualhYbrid*


earlier post brings up a great point...
why not look into some solar panels to help out on the energy bill?
and you should get one of those utility air blowers... you know... the ones that have the turbine and blows TONs of air out of the slot on the bottom? that would help a bit


I cant do solar power, my farm is in an Office Building.:swearing:


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silverbullet132*


btw we are rank 17 now guys







were we not 18 yesterday?


we overtook 17 a few days ago.
a few days from now we can hit 16!









with nitteo fully online it could be sooner lol.


----------



## Brythe




----------



## SZayat

you get what you give, nitteo, you get what you give









<3


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I cant do solar power, my farm is in an Office Building.:swearing:


I'm pretty sure that businesses can have solar powered buildings. If only you lived in Alaska, you could just fold to heat the house....


----------



## theemonopolyguy

Wow dude. I don't even know what to say.








I am wanting to get into folding, but my mom would KILL me if i left my computer on 24/7. I have a 750W PSU and am expanding to 2 9800GTX's, so mine is also gonna raise the bill a bit. I don't know. 
I have half a computer lieing around. I think I'm going to re-build it and set up a little rig just for folding. Throw a little E7200 OC it a bit, and a 9600GT and I think i'll be good to go. I know nothing about folding tho, have to read the FAQ or something. Gonna get TaiDinh to help me out i think.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theemonopolyguy*


Wow dude. I don't even know what to say.








I am wanting to get into folding, but my mom would KILL me if i left my computer on 24/7. I have a 750W PSU and am expanding to 2 9800GTX's, so mine is also gonna raise the bill a bit. I don't know. 
I have half a computer lieing around. I think I'm going to re-build it and set up a little rig just for folding. Throw a little E7200 OC it a bit, and a 9600GT and I think i'll be good to go. I know nothing about folding tho, have to read the FAQ or something. Gonna get TaiDinh to help me out i think.


depending on where you live, the MOST a computer can do on the electric bill (under 100% load 24/7) is around $40 a month.

on the other hand. i think nitteo is adding $200+ to his office buildings electric bill lol


----------



## gibsonnova74

Very nice Nitteo. First off, I'm shocked that a 500w PSU can handle 4 cards. I was thinking you were running 1000w PSU's on each rig, that's outstanding! LOL, I bet it will take you a few hours to do the wire management on the farm.







Once again, it's great having you back. Is there anyway we can get the other one back too?(you know who I'm talking about)









And for your Enterprise, you may have seniority on us, but Mega and myself have no problem ganging up on you!


----------



## wierdo124

Wow. Just wow. That's amazing man. I wish i could afford that. I also wish i could afford your electric bill. I bet it's insane.

Also, Antec is spelled Antec, not Anteq


----------



## coltsrock

Now where's your home folding farm









I am still jealous of all that power


----------



## deltaepsylon

That is...


----------



## JadeMiner

A 500W PSU and an E2180 for each 4 GPU's? I'm impressed with your calculations to be honest


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


A 500W PSU and an E2180 for each 4 GPU's? I'm impressed with your calculations to be honest










It has to be VISTA though.

ON XP, the C2D is maxed to 50% of 1 Core to one GPU Client. Thats 100% on each core for 4 GPU clients...leaves you with a slow computer.









I didnt want to "spend" for spendings sake... lots of time and research on "best bang for buck" went into this farm.

Thanks everyone for the compliments!

NOW FOLD!


----------



## m3th0d

nitteo, I just wanted to let you know that you're my hero.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
It has to be VISTA though.

ON XP, the C2D is maxed to 50% of 1 Core to one GPU Client. Thats 100% on each core for 4 GPU clients...leaves you with a slow computer.









I didnt want to "spend" for spendings sake... lots of time and research on "best bang for buck" went into this farm.

Thanks everyone for the compliments!

NOW FOLD!

Curious... would it make a difference using 64 bit XP instead? Or is it just XP in general that is such a CPU hog for folding?


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Curious... would it make a difference using 64 bit XP instead? Or is it just XP in general that is such a CPU hog for folding?

I believe it is XP itself that is the issue. Vista 32bit runs with the same low CPU usage.


----------



## Indignity

nitteo, I had respect for you before, but knowing what you do professionally gives me a great deal more respect for you!!!

I've been in "Homecare" since the late 80's when it was incredibly easy money. I became a Pharmacy Tech along the way, then worked for the 2 largest DME/Pharmacy Homecare companies in the state before moving into sales in a different industry.

I'm now sort of back into it now. My friend started an oxygen equipment repair business 2 years ago & I've been helping him with concentrator repairs. We've got a niche with what we do & have some potential plans that could really take off if Medicare makes their changes.

Fold on brother! I'll be watching you soar lol !!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Very nice Nitteo. First off, I'm shocked that a 500w PSU can handle 4 cards. I was thinking you were running 1000w PSU's on each rig, that's outstanding! LOL, I bet it will take you a few hours to do the wire management on the farm.







Once again, it's great having you back. *Is there anyway we can get the other one back too?*(you know who I'm talking about)









And for your Enterprise, you may have seniority on us, but Mega and myself have no problem ganging up on you!


















who ever could you be talking about?


----------



## BLAKIE33

You my freand are an inspiration to us all Sir,

WoW just Wow speachless......


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







who ever could you be talking about?









Bring back WP, nitteo









So there I was sitting comfortably at #11, no warning at all, nitteo flys right on by.
Back to #12 spot for me









Welcome back Friend


----------



## BLAKIE33

He'll be chasing the top 5 spots within no time with that monster setup.
Also he'll shoot up the Global ranks also WoW 1000+k in the world.And for him [and the other big guns] folding for 37726 we should shoot up those team rankings also,Be great if like someone already mentiond he can get his freand folding for us too









If you like nitteo you can fold..Just for 1 day mind you under my name LOL ,I would be in top 100 or less within 24 hours...............


----------



## nitteo

Sincere thanks guys!

I truly believe that OCN can get more folders for the cause, that is the main reason I came back. So please, if you see someone without a red-icon, enlighten them...nicely!

As for "shewhoshallnotbenamed" or "voldemort" goes where she wants to go.


----------



## TheLegend

Truly awesome Nitteo. Kudos to you sire. Pure selflessness at its finest.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Just wondering, I know this sounds stupid, but isn't your electricity higher than the pineapple express? It's great you fold for the cause, but I cringe whenever I see over a 100$ energy bill, so what makes you cringe? Unless your hooking it up to your neighbors outside outlets, in which case I commend you.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*


Just wondering, I know this sounds stupid, but isn't your electricity higher than the pineapple express? It's great you fold for the cause, but I cringe whenever I see over a 100$ energy bill, so what makes you cringe? Unless your hooking it up to your neighbors outside outlets, in which case I commend you.










He is hacking directly into the local power grid. The local utilities company doesn't know.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


He is hacking directly into the local power grid. The local utilities company doesn't know.










ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Nice folding farm nitteo!!!!! Thanks for all you do here and in your work.


----------



## theCanadian

Nitteo. Here you go. If you have $600 more I'd suggest this. It doesn't really solve the power consumption problem... but if you could run a line across the street.....









What it will do is keep that room nice and chilly. It's rated for 2,000 square feet under "normal conditions", probably 1/4 of that for a farm like yours.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16896767771


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Nitteo. Here you go. If you have $600 more I'd suggest this. It doesn't really solve the power consumption problem... but if you could run a line across the street.....









What it will do is keep that room nice and chilly. It's rated for 2,000 square feet under "normal conditions", probably 1/4 of that for a farm like yours.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16896767771











No no no. This is the one he wants. Much more subtle.

























Costco

Seriously though nitteo nice work!


----------



## nate911

That is amazing what you have going there. Keep it up!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


No no no. This is the one he wants. Much more subtle.

























Costco

Seriously though nitteo nice work!










Actually mine goes *in* the window.


----------



## theCanadian

Oh nitteo... I know what your going to say. _"But I'm in an office building. We have floor to ceiling windows"_

Never mind that. Simply use this. http://www.antonline.com/p_01-115-01ACP-GP_339728.htm


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


As for "shewhoshallnotbenamed" or "voldemort" goes where she wants to go.


Put in a good word for the OCN crew.


----------



## P?P?!

Epicness... so how much now about 210,00 PPD?


----------



## mnishimura00

geez... you need 51-way SLI so you can run Crysis!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!*


Epicness... so how much now about 210,00 PPD?


His average over the past 3 days or so is about 140,000, But he hit 180,000 for one day.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


That's some high quality geek porn!

Can't wait to have my own farm









~Gooda~


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Put in a good word for the OCN crew.










I am so lost.









Anyway tell her, whomever her is, we would like to see her back.


----------



## Coma

Well, there is only one folding her on OCN, and that would be cognoscenti


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Very nice Nitteo. First off, I'm shocked that a 500w PSU can handle 4 cards. I was thinking you were running 1000w PSU's on each rig, that's outstanding! LOL, I bet it will take you a few hours to do the wire management on the farm.







Once again, it's great having you back. Is there anyway we can get the other one back too?(you know who I'm talking about)









And for your Enterprise, you may have seniority on us, but Mega and myself have no problem ganging up on you!










He sure had his work cut out for him. Would drive me mad I think installing so many copies of Vista but would be worth it.

You could try mate....but I can take you both down


----------



## lilsquirtle

Wow Nitteo, i wouldn't mind takin on some of ur rigs to fold since the govt pays my electric bill but i would HATE setting that all up everytime i have to move to a new station... that and the commander found out he'd probably kill me. I commend you for spending so much on a folding farm, just too bad they dont sponsor folding farms as they sponsor just about everything else these days.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I too would like to see Folding Sponsors...its a good cause so why not...Oh yes I remember why...its because the Sponsors wont see a massive return !...Sigh.


----------



## JadeMiner

Well Nitteo. That REALLY inspired me. I decided to set up my OWN farm. Here's a snapshot...










A couple E2180's, and 500W PSU's, and I'll be right up there with you!









But seriously............ NICE JOB NITTEO!!


----------



## Du-z

Holy Mother of Jesus... i guess that we can all aspire towards having a farm like that


----------



## The Duke

Wow, this is one thread that I enjoyed reading ever single post!
What else is there to say.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Wow, this is one thread that I enjoyed reading ever single post!
What else is there to say.

Some things just awe *everyone.* Especially those things you know you will never have.

Edit: ^^ definitely quotable for truth. IMHO.


----------



## bluedevil

Omg!!!!









You are the *MAN!*

Based on my calculations......once you get the 51 GPUS all running....5200PPD per GPU * 51 = *265,200PPD







*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
Well, there is only one folding her on OCN, and that would be cognoscenti









there was another, one that left when nitteo did


----------



## kendrak

Wow.....

I'll tell Flecom your coming for him


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kendrak* 
Wow.....

I'll tell Flecom your coming for him











Nice to see you Kendrak!

LOL, Flecom has nothing to worry about...yet.

BTW, Grats to the [H]orde for 1 billion points!


----------



## Bacon_Is_Good

This has inspired me to fold as soon as I get to college since I don't have to pay the electric bill (my family is tight on cash right now).

+Rep to you.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacon_Is_Good* 
This has inspired me to fold as soon as I get to college since I don't have to pay the electric bill (my family is tight on cash right now).

+Rep to you.

Good for you and we look forward to seeing you climbing the ranks.


----------



## theCanadian

... I need to figure out the difference on the electric bill since I started folding. Anyone know how many kWh a 600w PSU draws while folding on a 2600xt? 939 4000+. only folding on the GPU. thanks.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
... I need to figure out the difference on the electric bill since I started folding. Anyone know how many kWh a 600w PSU draws while folding on a 2600xt? 939 4000+. only folding on the PSU. thanks.

They probably need to know your electric rate as well.


----------



## The Duke

dig nitteo








No wonder there are 2K+ viewing his impressive Folding work.
His dedication is paramount









http://digg.com/hardware/Guy_builds_...ia_Video_Cards


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


dig nitteo








No wonder there are 2K+ viewing his impressive Folding work.
His dedication is paramount










http://digg.com/hardware/Guy_builds_...ia_Video_Cards



Quote:



DeathWish808 
17 hr 5 min ago ...but will it run Crysis? :-D


How did I know that was going to be in the comments,LOL.


----------



## PiratesRule

Are you kidding me!?







Impressive!


----------



## Pasha

I need to start folding.....

Nice rigs though, you're even on front page of digg.


----------



## Mmansueto

Since this is the perfect time. To all the 1663 guests viewing this thread now, register for OCN. You will get great help in setting your rig for [email protected]!


----------



## RagnarIV

I haven't folded in a long time. Seeing the time and effort you put into this made me realize that I could be helping in my own small way. Starting today I am folding again.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagnarIV*


I haven't folded in a long time. Seeing the time and effort you put into this made me realize that I could be helping in my own small way. Starting today I am folding again.


Welcome to OCN!!! Get on with the folding.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


... I need to figure out the difference on the electric bill since I started folding. Anyone know how many kWh a 600w PSU draws while folding on a 2600xt? 939 4000+. only folding on the PSU. thanks.


PSU wattage doesn't matter.... only the efficency rating.

Ballparking here.... System power consumption is 250w so monthly power usage is around 180kWh.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

2758 guests.. That's a lot of people.


----------



## CL3P20

Great looking [email protected] Nitteo!!







Are you gunning for 200k 24hr PPD average?







My [email protected] is hiding in the corner, with its tail between its legs!

Q- Hows the 4x GS's treating you so far? Are those the SC editions?


----------



## DuckieHo

I'm ballparking here... but that setup uses around 7000w? Is that right.... You have dedicated 230v line*s* for it?

That's $500 a month on power and that isn't including cooling....


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

wow nice
*looks at one geforce 9600gt







*

funny thing is that i didnt even see it in the fourms gizmodo.com had it on the front page


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

wait not gizmodo but engadget


----------



## mth91

You probably just cured cancer, lol.


----------



## Dezixn

Geesh look at all the guests lol, 1800 when I posted this. 
nitteo really is famous.

nitteo you should move somewhere cold lol. Then your farm could heat the house.


----------



## Dillinger

Hmm 1800 guests and the bandwidth limit has been reached on the pictures









Looks amazing though nitteo keep up the good work.


----------



## yomama9388

Well I was a little shocked today when this guy I worked with showed me an article on engadget about a 51 gpu folding farm and then said it was nitteos! Haha your famous, 1800 guests!


----------



## AKAeric

Good thinking getting some info in on the top of the post.


----------



## iceblade008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillinger*


Hmm 1800 guests and the bandwidth limit has been reached on the pictures









Looks amazing though nitteo keep up the good work.


I thought that too!


----------



## nitteo

I just paid for photobucket pro. LOL


----------



## Tufelhunden

LOL. Another sacrifice for folding. Very Nice.


----------



## Bviper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I just paid for photobucket pro. LOL


lol, your a bit of an internet star now. I was directed here by engadget. I would not want to be you when the power bill arrives


----------



## Indignity

It's been said before... the 1750 Guests viewing the forum, please take the time to at least consider folding! The first post of this thread has all the information you'll need & sign up if you need to ask for any help!


----------



## bucdan

holy ***** thats alot of guest viewin this thread, instead of viewin, join! please OCN dont crash cause of the people viewing lol, we can have a bigger community maybe


----------



## XedLos

Nice job i saw this on digg and at engadget


----------



## SomeDooD

Wowz0rs! Makes me look like such an amature. ;_;


----------



## aspeer

Wow is the least I can say, very impressive. Every computer I work on for people I suggest that they consider folding if their computer sits idle most of the time. Now if i can just get them to fold for OCN....


----------



## Mootsfox

I'm impressed nitteo, keep up the great work


----------



## geoffgarcia

As a recommendation: you may want to consider setting up a donation account on paypal.
I'm sure there are plenty of folks that might not have the space, money or technical acumen to setup a folding computer but might be inclined to donate to your cause.

If you do such a thing you'd probably want to toss it into your sig or at the least your first post!


----------



## coffeejunky

See...Its all mega_options fault







. He kept asking for pictures








(as did I)
Looks epic nitteo. Just to be clear are these cards overclocked at all?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
See...Its all mega_options fault







. He kept asking for pictures








(as did I)
Looks epic nitteo. Just to be clear are these cards overclocked at all?

Not yet, and they might never will be Overclocked.

I know that is un-heard of here at OVERCLOCK.net, but my goal is stability and longevity for these cards.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Not yet, and they might never will be Overclocked.

I know that is un-heard of here at OVERCLOCK.net, but my goal is stability and longevity for these cards.


I agree, you don't want to be losing any WUs by having a card overheat or become unstable. Plus the extra PSU demands brought on by overclocking may push your lower rated PSUs over the limit.

Anyway, well done, very admirable







. Plus its great publicity for the [email protected] project (let alone OCN).


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Not yet, and they might never will be Overclocked.

I know that is un-heard of here at OVERCLOCK.net, but my goal is stability and longevity for these cards.


With my 8800GSs I was able to bump up the shader clock to 1750 with no change in temperature(60c) or stability(rock solid). PPD went up by 200-300. That'd be an extra 10-15k.


----------



## Brythe

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1400 (13 members and 1387 guests) *


----------



## ZTR1760

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpeedyJDK*


You might like Protein Folding and helping cancer. But who is going to present you to the CO2 problem. Using prolly over 10000WATT there.










its tru tho by trying to solve one problem we create another


----------



## Gollie

Celebrity!


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZTR1760*


its tru tho by trying to solve one problem we create another


If people are that concerned about it, set up a "Help Nitteo Stay Carbon-Neutral' fund.

EDIT: 26.368 tons of CO2 per year. $400 per year to offset.


----------



## stanrc

Way to go! So this should put OCN in first in what...3 days?

By the way, check out all the link backs below vvv


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


Wow, did you just sign up to say that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Oh look a troll.


I think it's about time we stop bashing on new members that came here from other websites. Doesn't make us look too good when we bash on other peoples opinions, eh?

Welcome everyone who got here through Digg, xbitlabs, or whatever other forum. Hopefully you stay for the long run.


----------



## Mootsfox

Yes, it is somewhat of a catch-22, but I think that folding research outweighs the increased energy use.

If you care enough, you could calculate the amount of power you use by driving needlessly and nix that.


----------



## Gollie

I seriously need to have my picture taken with Nitteo the next time I see him!

In addition to all the people looking at the thread, check out how many other forums have linked to this thread...wow!


----------



## Tufelhunden

I don't think I was necessarily mean. IIRC nitteo is in the Miami area which is fed by nuclear power, hence 0 carbon foot print. Secondly if the individual wishes to discuss this issue this is not the place to do it. The definition of trolling.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I don't think I was necessarily mean. IIRC nitteo is in the Miami area which is fed by nuclear power, hence 0 carbon foot print. Secondly if the individual wishes to discuss this issue this is not the place to do it. The definition of trolling.


Not Florida.


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I don't think I was necessarily mean. IIRC nitteo is in the Miami area which is fed by nuclear power, hence 0 carbon foot print. Secondly if the individual wishes to discuss this issue this is not the place to do it. The definition of trolling.


Houston.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Some Guy via gruntville forums*

I think I will leave Overclock.net and their three foot schlong of destruction be top dog. If I had a million dollars, I would probably buy a few Teslas or so. But that my friends is insane.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so nitteo, where is this 265k PPD all the articles are raving about?








j/k, you deserve all of the 'fame' you are getting for your efforts towards a cure, great job buddy!


----------



## lycwolf

Awesome. I wonder what other trick Nvidia will pull with the new platforms. Physx on chip, yay.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Thanks for the town correction.


----------



## mchutch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I'm with Girface, how effective are the GPU's over the CPU as far as price and PPD?

It is my belief that Nvidia has (lucked out maybe) a great driver for [email protected], and using 2x XFX G92 GTS 512MB I'm getting about 5300 PPD on each. Once ATI optimizes their 48xx series for [email protected], I'm sure it will be just as good or even better. Never tried the dedicated CPU client, but I don't think it can match newer high end GPU's right now.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Nvidia should give you some cash for all this publicity *perhaps they are too worried about ati right now







* Fold on Nitteo


----------



## Sparhawk

<bows to nitteo> Congrats on the amazing accomplishment and thank you for being so generous!

Everything I've seen in regards to folding farms pales in comparison to this. And this is funded by you personally!









I hope I'll be able to get even one system like those.


----------



## raihak

Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

I would like to share that I lost my father to cancer 4 years ago. It runs in my family too and I guess with each minute passed I and other members of my family are inching towards this horrible possibility as well.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that stays online 24/7. I also have another laptop and a desktop that both use 7800GTX (256MB) as their graphic cards. There is 1 desktop (lying in my store) that runs on on-board graphics. I am willing to gradually invest into buying new graphic cards for the desktops. What i need is for some gentleman here to point me to a thread where I can learn the ropes to go about this.

I am a graphic designer and an internet junkie who works 50-60 hours a week. This leaves me very little time to contribute to causes like this in any other way than setting up hardware and be part of projects like this. And BTW my main desktop is a Q6600 + Asus P5K-VM (G33) + 4GB RAM with 7800GTX running Hackintosh 10.5.2.

Looking forward to good advice.

Sincerely
raihak


----------



## purdueman

Quote:

Overclock.net forum member nitteo claims to have built a [email protected] farm with no less than 51 GPUs, and he has the pics to prove it. In them are a mixture of 8800GT and 8800GS videocards spread out across a variety of MSI and Gigabyte motherboards. Final numbers are still be tallied, but nitteo estimates he'll pull in over 250,000 points per day on his new setup, and things only look to get better with the CUDA-based folding client.

That's all well and good for Overclock.net (and the Folding community in general), but that also means Team Maximum PC has to keep it kicked up into high gear. Maximum PC currently holds the 4th spot in team rankings and could use your help. If you want to Fold for your favorite magazine, add team 11108 to your client's profile, and drop by the forum for tips on how to optimize your production.

Maximum Pc

lol







I think MPC is scared of you nitteo.


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raihak* 
Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

I would like to share that I lost my father to cancer 4 years ago. It runs in my family too and I guess with each minute passed I and other members of my family are inching towards this horrible possibility as well.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that stays online 24/7. I also have another laptop and a desktop that both use 7800GTX (256MB) as their graphic cards. There is 1 desktop (lying in my store) that runs on on-board graphics. I am willing to gradually invest into buying new graphic cards for the desktops. What i need is for some gentleman here to point me to a thread where I can learn the ropes to go about this.

I am a graphic designer and an internet junkie who works 50-60 hours a week. This leaves me very little time to contribute to causes like this in any other way than setting up hardware and be part of projects like this. And BTW my main desktop is a Q6600 + Asus P5K-VM (G33) + 4GB RAM with 7800GTX running Hackintosh 10.5.2.

Looking forward to good advice.

Sincerely
raihak

Hey there Raihak! It's good to have you on board.

Check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raihak*


Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

I would like to share that I lost my father to cancer 4 years ago. It runs in my family too and I guess with each minute passed I and other members of my family are inching towards this horrible possibility as well.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that stays online 24/7. I also have another laptop and a desktop that both use 7800GTX (256MB) as their graphic cards. There is 1 desktop (lying in my store) that runs on on-board graphics. I am willing to gradually invest into buying new graphic cards for the desktops. What i need is for some gentleman here to point me to a thread where I can learn the ropes to go about this.

I am a graphic designer and an internet junkie who works 50-60 hours a week. This leaves me very little time to contribute to causes like this in any other way than setting up hardware and be part of projects like this. And BTW my main desktop is a Q6600 + Asus P5K-VM (G33) + 4GB RAM with 7800GTX running Hackintosh 10.5.2.

Looking forward to good advice.

Sincerely
raihak


Our condolences and prayers for your father.

Thank you Raihak for posting and joining the cause.

I would sugest purchasing the eVGA 8800 GS for $70 (after rebate) to replace your 7800GTX or to be used in your office desktop. There are threads here in the Folding Forum to help you maximize the 8800GS potential to fold.

Welcome to the Team!


----------



## Start

I was wondering if you can list the PSU you used for each system (mainly looking for the 4x8800gs one)


----------



## matt_s989

Killer farm nitteo, glad to see your cranking out some wu's for OCN again. I'm sure the whole community appreciates what you are doing, I know I do at least


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Start*


I was wondering if you can list the PSU you used for each system (mainly looking for the 4x8800gs one)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


The smallest I am running is an Anteq Earthwatts 430. The 8800GT pulls about 100w and the left over 30w is used for the e2180. I would suggest a 500w PSU if you are running a Quad SMP + 4x GPU.

Rig#1, 5, 6, 7, 8: Thermaltake 500W
Rig#2: Anteq Earthwatts 430w
Rig#3,4: Silverstone 600w


there ya go









he posted that earlier on the thread.


----------



## Start

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


there ya go









he posted that earlier on the thread.


Thanks


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Start*


Thanks


you're welcome 
and WELCOME TO OCN!

i hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## igob8a

Holy mother nice folding rig!


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raihak* 
Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

I would like to share that I lost my father to cancer 4 years ago. It runs in my family too and I guess with each minute passed I and other members of my family are inching towards this horrible possibility as well.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that stays online 24/7. I also have another laptop and a desktop that both use 7800GTX (256MB) as their graphic cards. There is 1 desktop (lying in my store) that runs on on-board graphics. I am willing to gradually invest into buying new graphic cards for the desktops. What i need is for some gentleman here to point me to a thread where I can learn the ropes to go about this.

I am a graphic designer and an internet junkie who works 50-60 hours a week. This leaves me very little time to contribute to causes like this in any other way than setting up hardware and be part of projects like this. And BTW my main desktop is a Q6600 + Asus P5K-VM (G33) + 4GB RAM with 7800GTX running Hackintosh 10.5.2.

Looking forward to good advice.

Sincerely
raihak

The Q6600 can produce about 2.5k running 2 SMP clients utilizing all 4 cores. Buying 8800gs cards for each system would pump out some great points and fold A LOT of proteins. As posted before, pretty much all you need to know is in the "Folding essential threads".

Folding usually seems to go faster under native linux, and I'm not sure about your Hackintosh. (Although awesome, it might have some problems with smp folding, I'm not too sure).

There are a lot of resources to help you get started. Thanks for joining!


----------



## raihak

AKAeric, nitteo, Retrospekt... Thank you all for replying.

Is the [email protected] website down for everyone or is it just me? I have been trying to access it for the past 2 hours or so without luck.

I cannot find a help thread for Mac OSX users or guidance of which 'type' of client suits OSX the best. Maybe it's just because i've been looking for no more than an hour... I intend to google it if I can't find the answers here, but if anyone can write a couple of pointers, that might save me a lot of time. Surely there have to be some Mac users for [email protected] though an overclocking forum is not the place to look for them







.

Retrospeckt... thanks... the great thing about 8800 series is that it is also the best value/performance video card on a Mac/Hackintosh at the moment (3870 Mac & PC version being tops)... i will try to find that card where I live... but a disturbing thing i've been reading at Engadget and Gizmodo about the G92 chips being bad has me concerned.

I also intend to overclock my Q6600 to 3.0 as soon as i get the time and a decent aftermarket heat sink to put on it. Unfortunately for now the CM Sphere is the only heatsink available around here and i'm afraid that just wont do (i've read). I'm waiting for Cooler Master's top of the line HS to arrive before i go there!


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raihak* 
AKAeric, nitteo, Retrospekt... Thank you all for replying.

Is the [email protected] website down for everyone or is it just me? I have been trying to access it for the past 2 hours or so without luck.

I cannot find a help thread for Mac OSX users or guidance of which 'type' of client suits OSX the best. Maybe it's just because i've been looking for no more than an hour... I intend to google it if I can't find the answers here, but if anyone can write a couple of pointers, that might save me a lot of time. Surely there have to be some Mac users for [email protected] though an overclocking forum is not the place to look for them







.

Retrospeckt... thanks... the great thing about 8800 series is that it is also the best value/performance video card on a Mac/Hackintosh at the moment (3870 Mac & PC version being tops)... i will try to find that card where I live... but a disturbing thing i've been reading at Engadget and Gizmodo about the G92 chips being bad has me concerned.

I also intend to overclock my Q6600 to 3.0 as soon as i get the time and a decent aftermarket heat sink to put on it. Unfortunately for now the CM Sphere is the only heatsink available around here and i'm afraid that just wont do (i've read). I'm waiting for Cooler Master's top of the line HS to arrive before i go there!

Gizmodos article about the G92 cards being bad seems to me to be scaremongering and has no basis on fact. The author of the article in question is well known for being anti-nVidia. However, the G84 and G86 cores (mainly mobile versions) are the ones who are affected. It wouldn't put me off buying an G92 core at all. As for mac, I have no idea if [email protected] can be run on a mac. The [email protected] website is down for me too







. And the sphere certainly will not perform very well at all. I _think_ that answers a few of your questions







.


----------



## AKAeric

The Mac Folding Forums are here:
http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.ph...6bbcddc039a955

The Stanford site seems to be 1/2 down, some pages don't load.


----------



## Retrospekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raihak* 
AKAeric, nitteo, Retrospekt... Thank you all for replying.

Is the [email protected] website down for everyone or is it just me? I have been trying to access it for the past 2 hours or so without luck.

I cannot find a help thread for Mac OSX users or guidance of which 'type' of client suits OSX the best. Maybe it's just because i've been looking for no more than an hour... I intend to google it if I can't find the answers here, but if anyone can write a couple of pointers, that might save me a lot of time. Surely there have to be some Mac users for [email protected] though an overclocking forum is not the place to look for them







.

Retrospeckt... thanks... the great thing about 8800 series is that it is also the best value/performance video card on a Mac/Hackintosh at the moment (3870 Mac & PC version being tops)... i will try to find that card where I live... but a disturbing thing i've been reading at Engadget and Gizmodo about the G92 chips being bad has me concerned.

I also intend to overclock my Q6600 to 3.0 as soon as i get the time and a decent aftermarket heat sink to put on it. Unfortunately for now the CM Sphere is the only heatsink available around here and i'm afraid that just wont do (i've read). I'm waiting for Cooler Master's top of the line HS to arrive before i go there!

Most people restrict from folding on Macintosh, but then again not many people have a Hackintosh to begin with. I know there are macintosh clients at the Fah website, but the chances of them being as productive as native linux or windows, that is unlikely. My advice to you is to get Ubuntu. It can be made to feel like Leopard and many times look a lot better. It is also ridiculously easy to install and use. If not that, you can always install 64 bit Vista and run Linux on a virtual client, and fold from there. A lot of options are available, you just have to find out which is best for you.

If you want more info, feel free to make a thread in the main folding section and organize your questions to make it easier on us.









As for your troubles with getting hardware, I might have a solution for you. We have a pretty big marketplace section here at OCN, and many people would be more than willing to ship worldwide, especially for the folding cause. Check it out. If the person has a good trader record here at OCN (Found under their name on the left), they can most likely be trusted. Buying a used 8800 (Most still have warranties that can be transfered, so no worries), and maybe even a better cooler for your Q6600 may prove to be a lot cheaper buying from us, rather than buying from an international computer website or from a local shop.

P.S. The folding website is down for me also.


----------



## csm11

Talk about dedication! Well deserved recognition, that's for sure.


----------



## raihak

Thank you for all your replies people... i will stop asking questions in this thread now, i just realized this is becoming a borderline thread hijack case!










Thanks for all the info so far... i'll take the next step from here and start a new thread if needed.

KEEP IT UP NITTEO!


----------



## DarkNite

Wow look at the LinkBacks (bottom of page).

How much $$$ was that??


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raihak*


Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

I would like to share that I lost my father to cancer 4 years ago. It runs in my family too and I guess with each minute passed I and other members of my family are inching towards this horrible possibility as well.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that stays online 24/7. I also have another laptop and a desktop that both use 7800GTX (256MB) as their graphic cards. There is 1 desktop (lying in my store) that runs on on-board graphics. I am willing to gradually invest into buying new graphic cards for the desktops. What i need is for some gentleman here to point me to a thread where I can learn the ropes to go about this.

I am a graphic designer and an internet junkie who works 50-60 hours a week. This leaves me very little time to contribute to causes like this in any other way than setting up hardware and be part of projects like this. And BTW my main desktop is a Q6600 + Asus P5K-VM (G33) + 4GB RAM with 7800GTX running Hackintosh 10.5.2.

Looking forward to good advice.

Sincerely
raihak


So sorry to hear about your loss.







A lot of us here have lost family members to various disease or had family members treated for disease which this will hopefully help.

Here's a great thread to read if you like. Thread

Interestingly enough the thread was started by the gentleman whose farm we are all admiring in this thread.

Glad to hear you are joining the fold.


----------



## Indignity

Holy Link-back Batman!!!

Light em up nitteo lol!!!

_***729 Guests*** C'mon sign up & start folding.. We don't bite







_


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Holy Link-back Batman!!!

Light em up nitteo lol!!!

_***729 Guests*** C'mon sign up & start folding.. We don't bite







_


OVER 700 GUESTS!?!?

That must be a record or something... for the guests and link-backs lol.


----------



## mbones

Holy cow.


----------



## ZTR1760

curious: I would be interested to see nitteos *real* ppd production total for ocn and by that i mean not only does he have the cards he bought but also he has spent so much that he may have brought other people to fold for ocn....maybe going big is more productive that way lol quick lets all get all our folding rigs in one location and see what happens!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Nice work nitteo, number 5, 3rd of individuals, on the list of 24 hour production!!!


----------



## Sylon

I'm not sure if this is posted, didn't bother looking over the entire thread but there's an article about your farm on Engadget. Awesome work man, we need more people like you in the world.


----------



## firemaker

HOLY ****!!!!! that is some serious parallel number crunching there!


----------



## sctheluna

WOAH nitteo you've become famous







.


----------



## Bacon_Is_Good

Nitteo sorry if this has been suggested but I would recommend buying like 8 PS3's to add to that farm







that would increase productivity quite a bit. Once I move in on campus I'll have my PS3 folding 24/7!


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nate911* 
OVER 700 GUESTS!?!?

That must be a record or something... for the guests and link-backs lol.

There were 3000 earlier today. All viewing this one thread.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacon_Is_Good* 
Nitteo sorry if this has been suggested but I would recommend buying like 8 PS3's to add to that farm







that would increase productivity quite a bit. Once I move in on campus I'll have my PS3 folding 24/7!

GPU > PS3


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raihak* 
Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

I would like to share that I lost my father to cancer 4 years ago. It runs in my family too and I guess with each minute passed I and other members of my family are inching towards this horrible possibility as well.

I currently have a MacBook Pro that stays online 24/7. I also have another laptop and a desktop that both use 7800GTX (256MB) as their graphic cards. There is 1 desktop (lying in my store) that runs on on-board graphics. I am willing to gradually invest into buying new graphic cards for the desktops. What i need is for some gentleman here to point me to a thread where I can learn the ropes to go about this.

I am a graphic designer and an internet junkie who works 50-60 hours a week. This leaves me very little time to contribute to causes like this in any other way than setting up hardware and be part of projects like this. And BTW my main desktop is a Q6600 + Asus P5K-VM (G33) + 4GB RAM with 7800GTX running Hackintosh 10.5.2.

Looking forward to good advice.

Sincerely
raihak

Welcome to OCN and the Fold


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
dig nitteo








No wonder there are 2K+ viewing his impressive Folding work.
His dedication is paramount









http://digg.com/hardware/Guy_builds_...ia_Video_Cards

Sweet! Be seeing you on Diggnation! I'll toast a beer!


----------



## DarkNite

Currently Active Users: 1108 (271 members and 837 guests)

Join Usssss!


----------



## Skullzaflare

just think, these are all stock gpu's, imagine if he gave them all the average overclock lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZTR1760*


curious: I would be interested to see nitteos *real* ppd production total for ocn and by that i mean not only does he have the cards he bought but also he has spent so much that he may have brought other people to fold for ocn....maybe going big is more productive that way lol quick lets all get all our folding rigs in one location and see what happens!


Well I've only been "active" here a few months but this thread has convinced me to change teams. Now if I can do it without screwing the clients.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Well I've only been "active" here a few months but this thread has convinced me to change teams. Now if I can do it without screwing the clients.

















Welcome to the Fold


----------



## Oscuro

....I need Vista apparently. I feel guilty that my 8800GTX sits here, languishing in silence.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


....I need Vista apparently. I feel guilty that my 8800GTX sits here, languishing in silence.


I don't have Vista on any of my PCs and I'm folding just fine. Sure thare are some advantages to Vista but it isn't a must. The 939 system is a bit slower though! The 8800GT on the 939 hits about the mid/high 3K PPD range, where as the AM2 and Intel Quads with 8800GT do over 5K.


----------



## Oscuro

Hmmm, I know it's slow, but I don't have the cash right now to upgrade, nor the ability to justify upgrading, again, in the same year. Wish I could though, but priorities lie elsewhere.

However, if you could, how _do_ I get this to work with XP? I've tried before when GPU2 first came out, but I could not figure out how to get the modded .inf's to work. Pissed me off something fierce.
Right now using 175.19 drivers from Nvidia.


----------



## Bulldog22

This thread made me realize I should be doing something with my 8800gt.

I don't game too often anymore and I was going to sell my card, but after reading this thread I decided to start folding tonight.

I was surprised on how easy it was to set up. Currently I'm at 4996 PPD slightly overclocked but I'll try and push my 88GT some more tomorrow.


----------



## default501x

after reading through this thread and all the responses i have finally decided to start folding. i had tried it before, but gave up due to my components running too hot too long (all stock cooling will do that)

now officially folding for team OCN!


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


OVER 700 GUESTS!?!?

That must be a record or something... for the guests and link-backs lol.


actually it was almost 2000 earlier. and we had a total of over 4500 people online on OCN at one time.

this picture was while it was still growing..lol


----------



## default501x

hey all you guests:

JOIN OCN! IT IS TEH WIN!


----------



## DaCrusader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
hey all you guests:

JOIN OCN! IT IS TEH WIN!

man speaks the truth...

Hah this is crazy, Good coverage for nitteo, [email protected] and OCN!









number one folding team here we come...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Its great to see such publicity for Folding and for the Forums also. I hope many who see this are inspired and join the folding project !. Even join OCN which would be awesome as there is more support here that you would ever know.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

wow - and you're only rank 6 too..... XD

+ rep dude, thats extremely cool


----------



## silverbullet132

after seeing this i leave my ps3 on almost 24/7








its wu's are massive ;O 199,999 and 200,000 most of the time

edit: its working on a wu with 1,000,000, wow


----------



## TnB= Gir

Good lord. Look at all the linkbacks! Even USA Today!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah OCN is getting some hardcore publicity. Join OCN and FOLD !.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


Hmmm, I know it's slow, but I don't have the cash right now to upgrade, nor the ability to justify upgrading, again, in the same year. Wish I could though, but priorities lie elsewhere.

However, if you could, how _do_ I get this to work with XP? I've tried before when GPU2 first came out, but I could not figure out how to get the modded .inf's to work. Pissed me off something fierce.
Right now using 175.19 drivers from Nvidia.


Linky To a thread with the Official Nvidia 177.35 drivers and GPU client. Just make sure to remove the old drivers with DriverCleaner Pro or manually before you install the new ones. These both worked much better for me than the modded inf.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldog22*


This thread made me realize I should be doing something with my 8800gt.

I don't game too often anymore and I was going to sell my card, but after reading this thread I decided to start folding tonight.

I was surprised on how easy it was to set up. Currently I'm at 4996 PPD slightly overclocked but I'll try and push my 88GT some more tomorrow.


Welcome to the FOLD!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *default501x*


after reading through this thread and all the responses i have finally decided to start folding. i had tried it before, but gave up due to my components running too hot too long (all stock cooling will do that)

now officially folding for team OCN!










Welcome to the FOLD!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
actually it was almost 2000 earlier. and we had a total of over 4500 people online on OCN at one time.

this picture was while it was still growing..lol

that is nothing.

The Creative news thread about them dropping 3rd party drivers was on the front page of Digg. We had a good couple thousand guests.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

it's a gpu zoo


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


that is nothing.

The Creative news thread about them dropping 3rd party drivers was on the front page of Digg. We had a good couple thousand guests.


Didn't that like also crash the servers?


----------



## nitteo

I lost a P6N Diamond today.









Spent 1/2 the monring diagnosing it, the 2nd and 3rd PCI-E slots are shot, I think.

Its really weird:

> I can boot with 1 GPU thru ALL slots (moving this 1 GPU thru 1-4 slots)

> I can boot with 2 GPUS 1 and 4 slots

> I cannot boot with 2 GPUS in 1 and 2 slots

> I cannot boot with 3 GPUS in 1, 2 and 3 slots

> I cannot boot with 4 GPUS in 1, 2, 3, and 4 slots

I am guessing its some kind of Mobo power management failure, since I can boot 1 GPU in all 4 slots.

I have to go thru the RMA process with it, so I will be limping minus 4 GPUS for a week or 2.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I lost a P6N Diamond today.









I have to go thru the RMA process with it, so I will be limping minus 4 GPUS for a week or 2.


Bad news







. Do you have any idea why it failed?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I lost a P6N Diamond today.









I have to go thru the RMA process with it, so I will be limping minus 4 GPUS for a week or 2.










:swearing:

With the mad cash you have into this you may want to keep a spare board on hand.

As a matter of fact from all the publicity I bet they would send you a free one!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









:swearing:

With the mad cash you have into this you may want to keep a spare board on hand.

As a matter of fact from all the publicity I bet they would send you a free one!










If I keep a spare mobo, I would buy 4 GPUs to put on it. Thats what happened to spare mobo 1-4. LOL

This is the 2nd one to go RMA, the last rig's mobo (which I was waiting to put together) had a bad 2nd PCI-E slot. This mobo should get here early next week.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


If I keep a spare mobo, I would buy 4 GPUs to put on it. Thats what happened to spare mobo 1-4. LOL


Nitteo







You rock.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


If I keep a spare mobo, I would buy 4 GPUs to put on it. Thats what happened to spare mobo 1-4. LOL


ROTF*****!!!!!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


This is the 2nd one to go RMA, the last rig's mobo (which I was waiting to put together) had a bad 2nd PCI-E slot. This mobo should get here early next week.


Hmmm, I'd be on the line with a Sales Rep's Manager. You can do them some serious harm if your getting substandard crap. You got a voice now.


----------



## AKAeric

What is with people making numbers up?

Quote:



You can get 265,200PPD with your very own Massive Folding Farm for over $30,000.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


What is with people making numbers up?


I dunno. All these numbers were crunched by others...

I never put a number on the farm. The only number that matters to me are the ones that EOC reports.


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I dunno. All these numbers were crunched by others...

I never put a number on the farm. The only number that matters to me are the ones that EOC reports.


Maybe they all shop at Best Buy,









$500 8800GT!


----------



## Grizzly Adams

i bow down to you and your selflessness


----------



## my-demise

You are doing a great thing nitteo! I plan on folding within the next month.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Awesome, but how much cost the electricity bill at the end of the month?


----------



## Nivekz

really nice farm, awsome


----------



## Nefarious79

nice farm, do you have msi as sponsor? Do they help pay your electric bill as well?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nefarious79*


nice farm, do you have msi as sponsor? Do they help pay your electric bill as well?


Think he got MSI for the 4 PCie slots. As far as the bill sounds as if he picks it up.


----------



## dr00

Impressive farm


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke*


Awesome, but how much cost the electricity bill at the end of the month?










i'm kinda interested to know the electricity bill as well


----------



## Takendown2

one question: which part of the GPU affects the folding capability of it?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


one question: which part of the GPU affects the folding capability of it?


Shader the most follwed by clock. Memory appears to have no influence.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


one question: which part of the GPU affects the folding capability of it?


Shader


----------



## Mootsfox

Ability to do floating point calculations as I understood it, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Litlratt

Number of and speed of shaders.


----------



## Oscuro

Update: 8800GTX is crunching numbers.

Some point...I'll OC the bastard. But for now, it's crunching.
I'm back, and I aim to get...somewhere in the standings now!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oscuro* 
Update: 8800GTX is crunching numbers.

Some point...I'll OC the bastard. But for now, it's crunching.
I'm back, and I aim to get...somewhere in the standings now!

Right on!!


----------



## nitteo

I cant seem to get traction on my PPD.

At full blast I should average at least 4K per card, but right now it is more like 3.7K per card (@ 46 Cards.) I am going to check on every single card's Shader Value today to see if they are downclocked (for whatever reason.)

I get into the office this morning and I have a 4x GPU rig off. This one has a heat problem. Sometimes when the Fan for the GPUs is off it shuts the rig down. I am guessing it shut down when the A/C was shut off after hours.

Hopefully I get to have the Farm at full potential (51cards) at about 225K (@ Stock) or about 250k (OC Shaders to 1700+)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I cant seem to get traction on my PPD.

At full blast I should average at least 4K per card, but right now it is more like 3.7K per card (@ 46 Cards.) I am going to check on every single card's Shader Value today to see if they are downclocked (for whatever reason.)

I get into the office this morning and I have a 4x GPU rig off. This one has a heat problem. Sometimes when the Fan for the GPUs is off it shuts the rig down. I am guessing it shut down when the A/C was shut off after hours.

Hopefully I get to have the Farm at full potential (51cards) at about 225K (@ Stock) or about 250k (OC Shaders to 1700+)


Nitteo, have you thought about getting one of the personal office A/C's for after hours? Just plug it in and let it cool the room.


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Hopefully I get to have the Farm at full potential (51cards) at about 225K (@ Stock) or about 250k (OC Shaders to 1700+)


Kick the furnace into overdrive just before winter







should save on the heating bill if you force the hot air from them gpu's back through the vents


----------



## thenailedone

nitteo...


----------



## DrGonzo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raihak* 
Congrats Nitteo... I want you to know that not only are you helping [email protected] by doing your thing with the monster rigs... you have just drafted me to the cause (and to OCN) as one of the many recruits who will take your heed!

You can add me to the list, as well.


----------



## F3t1sh

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/08...setup/1?tcs=nl

Congrats


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F3t1sh* 
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/08...setup/1?tcs=nl

Congrats










Quote:

[email protected] is certainly a worthier cause to lend all that hardware too than trying to run _Crysis_ (although we still doubt that farm could run it at 2560x1600 at very high, but that's beside the point)


----------



## HAYWIREFIVE

folding is good


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F3t1sh*


http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/08...setup/1?tcs=nl

Congrats


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt_s989*


Kick the furnace into overdrive just before winter







should save on the heating bill if you force the hot air from them gpu's back through the vents










Texas doesn't get cold. That's why I suggested he move to Alaska.


----------



## Hueristic

A little late but I find MSI to be the most overrated MB manufacturer out there. Their failure rate is far to high. Were there any other affordable 4 slot boards you looked at before going with MSI?

Also there are fans created for stoves that run off ambient heat. Have you thought of trying one?


----------



## nirakis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Lets just say ALOT! Just the GPUS alone... avg price $125 x 51.









I bought a few copies when I had my Quads. Vista is great for folding with multi-GPU, my e2180s are only using 18% tops each for each GPU client.


nitteo i need your help.

How can i pass Vista ristrictions for multimonitors?
How can i bult a pc with 4 vga's and no monitor to fold?
I want to build a small farm so i have to ask a master...

I have AMD LE CPU, MSI K9A2 and 4 9600gso's, but i can run only i GPU2 client :swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirakis*


nitteo i need your help.

How can i pass Vista ristrictions for multimonitors?
How can i bult a pc with 4 vga's and no monitor to fold?
I want to build a small farm so i have to ask a master...

I have AMD LE CPU, MSI K9A2 and 4 9600gso's, but i can run only i GPU2 client :swearing:


You should start a new thread for this.


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nirakis*


nitteo i need your help.

How can i pass Vista ristrictions for multimonitors?
How can i bult a pc with 4 vga's and no monitor to fold?
I want to build a small farm so i have to ask a master...

I have AMD LE CPU, MSI K9A2 and 4 9600gso's, but i can run only i GPU2 client :swearing:


MultiGPU Folding Howto

Great job nitteo!!!


----------



## cuy50

Hey where did you buy the mobos? I wanna set one up on the cheap.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Hey where did you buy the mobos? I wanna set one up on the cheap.


Newegg was down to only "Open Box" of these boards.. They were only $95 tho..

Here's a quick search I did there:

Newegg Intel boards with 4x(x16)PCIe slots

Newegg AMD boards with 4x(x16)PCIe slots


----------



## AKAeric

So how hot exactly is Houston? I have to go there next week for work, =O


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Newegg was down to only "Open Box" of these boards.. They were only $95 tho..

Here's a quick search I did there:

Newegg Intel boards with 4x(x16)PCIe slots

Newegg AMD boards with 4x(x16)PCIe slots

Of course I checked Newegg, but open box = no in my book.


----------



## nitteo

Here is why I am not hitting 200K PPD (46GPUs*4.5k)

Rig #4, 4x eVGA 8800GS @ 10:21am









Rig #4, 4x eVGA 8800GS @ 1:44pm









My 3rd and 4th GPUs are down in PPD to begin with (@3.7K) and are fluctuating DOWNWARDs in PPD!

Still diagnosing the problem. I hope this is only happening to my 4x 8800GS rigs.


----------



## Hueristic

Sounds to me like you could use a custom OS for these rigs.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Sounds to me like you could use a custom OS for these rigs.


You offering?

And I can't help but feel that the lack of PPD is being caused by a lack of CPU power. I know it may seem like the CPU isn't being used all the way, but that's all I can think of.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


You offering?

And I can't help but feel that the lack of PPD is being caused by a lack of CPU power. I know it may seem like the CPU isn't being used all the way, but that's all I can think of.


Maybe. Or it could be a physical limitation of the 2nd two slots on the mobo. One way to find out - try a modest 2.6ghz overclock on one of the E2180s and see if it helps.
Or it could be a fault developing with the 3rd and 4th PCI-e slot








. 








Total guesses though.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Maybe. Or it could be a physical limitation of the 2nd two slots on the mobo. One way to find out - try a modest 2.6ghz overclock on one of the E2180s and see if it helps.
Or it could be a fault developing with the 3rd and 4th PCI-e slot







. 








Total guesses though.


Yeah. I mean how many people run 4 GPUs? So this problem may not have become known to many people including MSI.


----------



## wannabe_OC

That's the same thing that's happening with my 2 GPUS...

#1 GPU normal PPD
#2 GPU 1/2 normal PPD...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


You offering?
....


I haven't programmed in Assembly since 1989. It would be a large learning curve for me to catch up.

But I'm sure there are those that are more up to date on the subject than I that could point in the correct direction.

I would think even using a stripped down Linux would give better performance. Or a "Lite" X86 install.

If no-one else can help I would be *Honored* to help Nitteo squeeze every ppd possible from his farm. But As I said It would be a huge effort for me and I'm sure there are those that are more knowledgable in the area that could guide him off the top of thier heads.

I have been thinking of looking at Cluster software for folding but have not as of yet been able to do the research. (I'm disabled and live in Chronic Pain so it is hard for me to get anything done in a timely manner).


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I haven't programmed in Assembly since 1989. It would be a large learning curve for me to catch up.

But I'm sure there are those that are more up to date on the subject than I that could point in the correct direction.

I would think even using a stripped down Linux would give better performance. Or a "Lite" X86 install.

If no-one else can help I would be *Honored* to help Nitteo squeeze every ppd possible from his farm. But As I said It would be a huge effort for me and I'm sure there are those that are more knowledgable in the area that could guide him off the top of thier heads.

I have been thinking of looking at Cluster software for folding but have not as of yet been able to do the research. (I'm disabled and live in Chronic Pain so it is hard for me to get anything done in a timely manner).


I say give it a try man. Think, you, the creator of a folding OS.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


I say give it a try man. Think, you, the creator of a folding OS.










Well since you live in Virginia and I live in RI, I will start on this and you can drive up once a week and do the mundane stuff it takes me all week to do. Then We could both be the fathers of Folding OS!


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Well since you live in Virginia and I live in RI, I will start on this and you can drive up once a week and do the mundane stuff it takes me all week to do. Then We could both be the fathers of Folding OS!










Such as?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Such as?


Lawn,Clean,Dishes,Laundry...


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Lawn,Clean,Dishes,Laundry...


Dang, that's a really good offer but I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Dang, that's a really good offer but I'm going to have to pass.










, Don't Blame you. Even before I got hurt these are the things that I hated doing. I'd rather rebuild an engine then do the laundry.


----------



## Lige

This has to be the longest list of Link Backs I have ever seen on OCN.


----------



## runlinux

nice farm man!

I thought my 3x 9800GTX's folded well!


----------



## CyberDruid

So I go out of town for a couple of weeks and come back to see this...speechless.


----------



## RoscoeMcGurk

Wow, very well done nitteo, I definitely need to rep+ you for this one man







. Amazing show of character, just to put so much into this, and you're not even a "filthy rich" individual, hats off to you truly. I was #3 for quite a stretch there, then you, gorf, and chris flew by. But when you went by me, I think I heard a sonic boom off in the distance, damn son!! I'm glad to see it though, I hope more people go flying by me, and get this research done faster for Stanford. I hope it one day helps them to better understand, and possibly learn how to fight these diseases.

You make me realize I need to get going again. I just haven't spent much time to babysit my smp clients lately, or post much around here either. My ppd has suffered alot lately. Just been working long hours almost everyday, plus it's been so dang hot in this room with the rigs going. But I just bought my vista64bit for my quad rig, and I'm starting to read up about the gpu2 client finally for my 8800gts, so I'll be pulling a little more for the team and the cause again soon. Nothing like your crazy farm bro, but I'll do what I can, take care nitteo good job







.


----------



## vladsinger

Let's watch that points graph scream upwards.


----------



## ToxicX

Great work nitteo.

Just want to point you all to a similar project, called Helmer, from the IKEA cabinet, where the crazy swede threw in 6 Core2's for a render farm on the cheap (close to a normal PC).








http://helmer.sfe.se/
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-ram-runs.html

No big deal you say, but check out the plans for Helmer II, 24x9800GX2 in a custom-built case. This farm will not be as cheap as a normal computer.








http://helmer2.sfe.se/

Then there are the sketches for Helmer III "The River" since it will need a river for cooling of course, throw in 2160xGTX280 and you get 4PFLOPS, which is 4x more than the no1 supercomputer he says. Now we are talking about some serious folding, at a reasonable price tag of 900k$.








http://helmer3.sfe.se/

If anyone can score a sponsor contract with nvidia for 2000+ GPU's and have a river nearby, give it a shot...


----------



## Norman Bum

Man I envy you! If only I had the cash...

Is this all done in your home?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Man I envy you! If only I had the cash...

Is this all done in your home?

Most of his farm is in his office building.


----------



## Norman Bum

Can anyone recommend some good guides to show how to create a 'Farm' like this?

I'm thinking of starting a budget one that won't be as elaborate as this


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Can anyone recommend some good guides to show how to create a 'Farm' like this?

I'm thinking of starting a budget one that won't be as elaborate as this









There aren't any guides per say. You just have to do the research and go at it. Maybe I can point you in the right direction. What do you have in mind?


----------



## DarkNite

How much did this cost him?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Can anyone recommend some good guides to show how to create a 'Farm' like this?

I'm thinking of starting a budget one that won't be as elaborate as this









Heck just the MSI board and 4 8800GS's makes a mini farm.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
How much did this cost him?

A ballpark figure would be 10k to 12k.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norman Bum*


Can anyone recommend some good guides to show how to create a 'Farm' like this?

I'm thinking of starting a budget one that won't be as elaborate as this










Norman, you could emulate what nitteo has done with his. Just a quick calculation & each of the rigs would cost ~ $550-600.

MSI P6N Diamond LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard  :$93.81

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail :$32 After Rebate

OCZ StealthXStream OCZ500SXS 500W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail  :$39.99 After Rebate

Intel Pentium E2180 Allendale 2.0GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail  :$69.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST380815AS 80GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM  :$46.00

Add 4 nVidia VGAs (Check this thread) & a cheapo case only if you wish.


----------



## cuy50

You could save on RAM and get only 1 stick.


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
A ballpark figure would be 10k to 12k.

Daaaamn that's a lot of $$$


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
Daaaamn that's a lot of $$$









Indeed! nitteo has the drive and the cash to do this.


----------



## nitteo

The first MSI board I sent out to RMA, came back DOA.

The second MSI board has been sent out.

Now I have a third MSI board that is getting screwy, the 4th PCI has failed.

Not to mention 1x Silverstone 600w PSU fan failed, have backup PSU up and running.

All in all, another day as a folding farmer.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ouch...Methinks MSI has a design flaw...that or you got a bad batch !.

They sent you a DOA back ? Wow lol MSI your doing a bang up job.


----------



## this n00b again

interesting..... probably a bad batch. i've been using MSI stuff since i started messing with computers like 8 years ago or something. AND not a single MSI component has failed on me (all my current MSI stuff has been running 24/7 for folding and still no failure).

anyways who ever it was up there forgot "limit one rebate per household, address, etc"


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


The first MSI board I sent out to RMA, came back DOA.

The second MSI board has been sent out.

Now I have a third MSI board that is getting screwy, the 4th PCI has failed.

Not to mention 1x Silverstone 600w PSU fan failed, have backup PSU up and running.

*All in all, another day as a folding farmer.*


*tips hat* Yee-hawww tharr pard-ner!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
The first MSI board I sent out to RMA, came back DOA.

The second MSI board has been sent out.

Now I have a third MSI board that is getting screwy, the 4th PCI has failed.

Not to mention 1x Silverstone 600w PSU fan failed, have backup PSU up and running.

All in all, another day as a folding farmer.

*MSI*







:swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
interesting..... probably a bad batch. i've been using MSI stuff since i started messing with computers like 8 years ago or something. AND not a single MSI component has failed on me (all my current MSI stuff has been running 24/7 for folding and still no failure).

anyways who ever it was up there forgot "limit one rebate per household, address, etc"

I've had entire bad batches from the socket 7 days. And still see DOA right out of the box too often for it to be acceptable.consider yourself lucky.


----------



## The Duke

Ouch to that nitteo!
What spicific MB part # are you using?


----------



## zander69

4 gpus on one mobo :O? u using tri sli ones or u just shoving them into normal pci slots and not X16? but nice one mate, will be downloading the program when i get home, my quad core (OC @3.6) 4gb of ram and gtx 260 wil be at ur disposal


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zander69*


4 gpus on one mobo :O? u using tri sli ones or u just shoving them into normal pci slots and not X16? but nice one mate, will be downloading the program when i get home, my quad core (OC @3.6) 4gb of ram and gtx 260 wil be at ur disposal










Welcome to OCN and thank you for contributing!


----------



## tonyhague

hero +rep


----------



## Lumi

This is pretty inspirational. I've been folding on my rig for the past week for my team (sorry guys but I'm still folding for the cause xp). I'm even considering building a second light farm, most likely only running 1 x16 GPU.

Recommendation?

-Removed this part, my stupidity to blame-


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zander69*


4 gpus on one mobo :O? u using tri sli ones or u just shoving them into normal pci slots and not X16? but nice one mate, will be downloading the program when i get home, my quad core (OC @3.6) 4gb of ram and gtx 260 wil be at ur disposal










no need for SLi for Folding. I believe it doesn't matter weather it's x16 x8 x4 I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Kilzon

MSI may have spotty QC or something. Awhile back while building a new cheapo rig for our shop I got back-to-back bad MSI mobos from Fry's.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



I'm even considering building a second light farm, most likely only running 1 x16 GPU.

Recommendation?


 Fast CPU and a lot of SP's on the GPU...For single slot, you could still get a GX2, for some serious PPD action. Or a 9800GTX+ is pretty affordable now as a really good alternative.

For a full time folding rig, you might want to take advantage of both CPU cores..which would make a GX2 perfect.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Fast CPU and a lot of SP's on the GPU...For single slot, you could still get a GX2, for some serious PPD action. Or a 9800GTX+ is pretty affordable now as a really good alternative.

For a full time folding rig, you might want to take advantage of both CPU cores..which would make a GX2 perfect.


----------



## Hapanese

props man.


----------



## Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I fold for you, me, and our kids. Cancer is in both sides of my Family, and is on my wife's side also. I truly hope that in my daughter's lifetime there will be a cure for cancer.

I created an account on overclokers.net only to give a reply to this post.
My opinion is that the cure for cancer is much closer than we thought.

I have received a yahoo messenger mass few days ago with the following link
http://mdzr.blogspot.com/search?q=codex
It's in romanian, i don't know if u will understand what it say, but if u can translate it.

It basically describes what an organization CODEX ALIMENTSRIUS tries to achieve by suppresing vitamin consumption and making it illegal. I said to myself, this can't be true, and i clicked the documentation links, which are in english. Going through those links i learned the benefits of vitamin C. I documented myself about it. I myself am a medschool student, and i said to myself, i gotta know this;
So i read articles such as these:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_C
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocente...mins/vitaminC/
and i also have a book written by doctor matthias rath uploaded on a site, here is the link
http://s3.transfer.ro/storage/575f65027d.zip
I haven't read the book yet, haven't had much time, but the 2 articles linked above made me believe that vitamine C might be the cure we all are searching for, and it is right before our very noses.
That's why, farmaceutical companies, developed codex alimentarius, which will gradualy decrease dosages of vitamin C in pills, and will make it harder and harder to obtain.
This way people will continue to have cardiovascular disease, cancer, so that they could continue to sell their drugs to make billions on top of billions, drugs which aren't acctualy improving the health of the pacient, but rather decrease it so that they could buy drugs again so that the farmaceutical companies make more money.

That's why the work of doctor mathias rath is beeing described as not healty or using unorthodox methos, and that why they say bad things about thism. But the man know what he is doing, because he was He was the head of Cardiovascular Research at the Linus Pauling Institute in Palo Alto, California, USA. A good friend of linus pauling who is one of the only 2 people who ever lived and received more than one nobel prize in 2 different fields. And i am willing to bet everything on this doctor, that he is acctualy saying the truth, because Linus pauling himself took large doses of C vitamin and he lived 93 years.

One particular aspect cought my attention:
"When taken in large doses, vitamin C causes diarrhea in healthy subjects. In one trial, doses up to 6 grams of ascorbic acid were given to 29 infants, 93 children of preschool and school age, and 20 adults for more than 1400 days. With the higher doses, toxic manifestations were observed in five adults and four infants. The signs and symptoms in adults were nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, flushing of the face, headache, fatigue and disturbed sleep. The main toxic reactions in the infants were skin rashes.[89] On the other hand, Cathcart has demonstrated that sick patients, with influenza and cancer for example, do not suffer any adverse effects whatsoever until the dosage is raised to fairly high levels such as 100 grams or higher"

This truly means that when the body has some problems, like cancer, it acctualy benefits from the high doses of vitamin C, unlike on the healthy individual.

SO NITTEO, stuff those cancer patients of your with C Vitamin. In my opinion it's the miracle molecule the body needs to repair itself.
Side effects appear when you take high doses through your mouth, but when you pump the vitamin intravenously, no such side effects occur.

And because:
"As discussed previously, vitamin C exhibits remarkably low toxicity. The LD50 (the dose that will kill 50% of a population) in rats is generally accepted to be 11.9 grams per kilogram of body weight when taken orally",
you are very unlikely to hit the LD 50 on humans.

It has been proven that C vitamin improves the life of terminall ill cancer patients.
So NITTEO, since your patients only have 6 months left to leave, i say you stuff them with C Vitamin, and i am willing to bet you will se improvements. And stop those poisonous CHEMO treatments while your at it (allthought i'm not shure stoping the chemo is for the best, but i do know that CHMEO acctualy may do more damage than fixing things)

NITTEO, please contact me on my messenger id and tell me what have you decided, yahoo id dread_reaper_aka_coasa_mortzy.

It is that today i have learned of the folding at home project, and allready i have contributed a score of 960 and 2 WU with my 9600GT and X2 4200+ CPU. I even installed on my girl friends pc, a barton 2500+. I know it's little, but it adds up.
My folding id is Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak and my girlfriends id is Bytales's_Girlfriend.
I hope i will hear from you, and remember, i always seek the truth, no matter how hard it may be to swallow and digest!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak* 
This truly means that when the body has some problems, like cancer, it acctualy benefits from the high doses of vitamin C, unlike on the healthy individual.

Kinda like if you give a person in alot of pain a huge dose of morphine or Tylenol, they will be fine. But if you give the same dose to a person in no pain it will kill them?

By the way. Why has nitteo stopped folding? I know he has some boards out for RMA, but why are all his rigs off? They have been off for a week.


----------



## CL3P20

He is probably just re-working the farm. He was getting some new hardware..trying for more than 300k PPD I guess.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Kinda like if you give a person in alot of pain a huge dose of morphine or Tylenol, they will be fine. But if you give the same dose to a person in no pain it will kill them?

By the way. Why has nitteo stopped folding? I know he has some boards out for RMA, but why are all his rigs off? They have been off for a week.

Nitteo is on vacation.


----------



## Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak

I don't hink the morphine example can be compared. Regardless if the person is sick or not, it will still develop dependence on the morphine. Vitamine C on the other hand doesn't do that.

All you people have to do to dodge cardiovascular disease and other forms of illness is eat lots of Vitamin C rich plants.

Amongst the commercial fruits\\plants, the best value for weight, like i discussed below best terraflop for usd, is kiwi and Parsley. I don't quite know if in your country you can find Parsley(135-140) like here in romania where is abundand, much more than kiwi (90mg vitamin c/100g fruit)

The best video card for folding in 9800GTX+ 705TerraFlops for 200 USD. I don't think there is a better deal out there TerraFlop/USD = 3.525 terraflop/usd
So all you Folding Freaks out there, if u have a less powerfull card, go get a 9800GTX+.
The 260GTX also has a power 708 Terraflops and it is atleast 70 USD more. I wonder, how is a GTX260 compared to a 9800GTX+ in folding.

Having seen the cheapness of the 9800GTX+ and my self owning a 9600GT, i am planning to sell the 9600GT and get the folding monster. It will be a bump from 312 Terraflops to 705.
An increase of 133% in folding capabilities. !
Because i really don't think it's worth getting a tesla just for the folds sake.

9800GTX+ is by far the best solution, but hey, if u got money to burn....

By the way, if i have more than 1 card in my system, will the GPU fold use all 3 of them, or do i have to have sli enabled, or do i have to run 3 instances of the program ?

Question:
What influences the terraflop number ?
1)Stream units
2)Shader clock
3)Memory clock
4)Cpu clock

I'm asking because i found out that the cheaper GeForce 9600 GSO(396/468 Terraflops for the 384/768 mb versions) acctualy has more terraflops than my 9600GT (312 terraflops for the 512 mb version) just because the 9600gso has 96 stream processors vs 64 on the 9600GT. The 9600GSO is obviously clocked lower, becuase it is cheaper than 9600GT.

It is only now that i have realised than 9600gso 768 mb version which is 135 USD on new egg offers 468 Terraflops for 135 USD. With a score of 3.46 terraflops/usd is is very close to the 9800GTX+

Conclusion:
If u don't have the money, and you like to fold, get 9600GSO 768mb. If u got money and you like to fold, don't get 260GTX or 280GTX, get the 9800GTX+


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak* 
I don't hink the morphine example can be compared. Regardless if the person is sick or not, it will still develop dependence on the morphine. Vitamine C on the other hand doesn't do that.

All you people have to do to dodge cardiovascular disease and other forms of illness is eat lots of Vitamin C rich plants.

Amongst the commercial fruitsplants, the best value for weight, like i discussed below best terraflop for usd, is kiwi and Parsley. I don't quite know if in your country you can find Parsley(135-140) like here in romania where is abundand, much more than kiwi (90mg vitamin c/100g fruit)

The best video card for folding in 9800GTX+ 705TerraFlops for 200 USD. I don't think there is a better deal out there TerraFlop/USD = 3.525 terraflop/usd
So all you Folding Freaks out there, if u have a less powerfull card, go get a 9800GTX+.
The 260GTX also has a power 708 Terraflops and it is atleast 70 USD more. I wonder, how is a GTX260 compared to a 9800GTX+ in folding.

Having seen the cheapness of the 9800GTX+ and my self owning a 9600GT, i am planning to sell the 9600GT and get the folding monster. It will be a bump from 312 Terraflops to 705.
An increase of 133% in folding capabilities. !
Because i really don't think it's worth getting a tesla just for the folds sake.

9800GTX+ is by far the best solution, but hey, if u got money to burn....

By the way, if i have more than 1 card in my system, will the GPU fold use all 3 of them, or do i have to have sli enabled, or do i have to run 3 instances of the program ?

Question:
What influences the terraflop number ?
1)Stream units
2)Shader clock
3)Memory clock
4)Cpu clock

I'm asking because i found out that the cheaper GeForce 9600 GSO(396/468 Terraflops for the 384/768 mb versions) acctualy has more terraflops than my 9600GT (312 terraflops for the 512 mb version) just because the 9600gso has 96 stream processors vs 64 on the 9600GT. The 9600GSO is obviously clocked lower, becuase it is cheaper than 9600GT.

It is only now that i have realised than 9600gso 768 mb version which is 135 USD on new egg offers 468 Terraflops for 135 USD. With a score of 3.46 terraflops/usd is is very close to the 9800GTX+

Conclusion:
If u don't have the money, and you like to fold, get 9600GSO 768mb. If u got money and you like to fold, don't get 260GTX or 280GTX, get the 9800GTX+

Shaders is what your looking for. The more the better. Currently the best bang for the buck is the 8800GT. $100-$120 and average 4200-5200ppd.


----------



## mustkill

yes shaders does make a huge difference

i just upped my shader by 300 and i got a 100iter/sec increase


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak*


*Snip*

SO NITTEO, stuff those cancer patients of your with C Vitamin. In my opinion it's the miracle molecule the body needs to repair itself.
Side effects appear when you take high doses through your mouth, but when you pump the vitamin intravenously, no such side effects occur.

It has been proven that C vitamin improves the life of terminall ill cancer patients.
So NITTEO, since your patients only have 6 months left to leave, i say you stuff them with C Vitamin, and i am willing to bet you will se improvements. And stop those poisonous CHEMO treatments while your at it (allthought i'm not shure stoping the chemo is for the best, but i do know that CHMEO acctualy may do more damage than fixing things)


Well, glad that you've signed onto the forums, but you need to know that nitteo is not a Physician and with that being said, cannot prescribe treatment for a patient. I will also note that when my mother's cancer was progressively taking over her body, she tried almost every homeopathic treatment known including Shark Cartilage. The shark cartilage actually had improved her counts and in some cases reduced the size of some of the tumors. She researched most of the available treatments during her fight.

While I have not mentioned specifically the vitamin C, I can assure you she was taking the highest dose of each that was possible for her. For a while, she was having some kind of plant extract flown to her from South America (we supported her, but did not believe it would do anything). She fought for 3 long years before succoming.

We all pretty much know that the Chemo's side effects are almost as bad as the cancer itself, but up until now, combined with radiation in some cases is the best treatment alternative at the moment.

I do not know this as fact, but a friend of the family has a son that is a chemical engineer for one of the major drug manufacturers in the US. He had voiced that they think they may have found a plant that is only found in one particular rain forest that attacks the cancer cells that causes lymphoma.

I'm sure the stories can go on and on about this, but the truth be told, we need to continue to participate in this research on these proteins so a more mainstream treatment can be brought forth so we can treat these diseases & eventually hope cure them in the most minimalistic way possible.

--------------------------

As a side note, this 6 month treatment facility that nitteo mentioned is for treating Hospice patients. These are individuals that have already realized that they are just a short term away from death(be it cancer or anything). These individuals are given anything and everything they want to make them comfortable. I can attest to how great these facilities are as my grandmother had a stay in one until her death in March of this year. She was treated with the utmost respect and we could not have asked for more. Maybe that's why she hung on for almost 2 weeks without water or food in the end.

--------------------------

Lastly, and please do not take this too harshly, I do not believe the world would look towards Romania as a hotbed for Cancer treatment alternatives. The reason that Chemo & Radiation are used soo widely still as it is mostly effective even though the side effects are horrible. At least the duration is short & there are medicines to treat them.

Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak, keep up your personal work towards your dreams!!!!


----------



## FearMeansControl

Well put, Indignity. Unlike your mother though, there are others who don't want the headache of trying to track down every possible homeopathic solution, and some times just wish to accept it. This vitamin C theory would probably need better proof before folks start jumping all over it..

Interesting though..


----------



## Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak

Shaders is what your looking for. The more the better. Currently the best bang for the buck is the 8800GT. $100-$120 and average 4200-5200ppd.

What are those PPD meaning ?


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak* 
Shaders is what your looking for. The more the better. Currently the best bang for the buck is the 8800GT. $100-$120 and average 4200-5200ppd.

What are those PPD meaning ?

ppd= points per day


----------



## Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


ppd= points per day


Now that i know what kind of gigaflop perfomance current video cards have, i was wondering ? Where are the CPU compared to these video cards ?

For instance QX9770, quad core 3.2ghz 12mb cache, the most expensive desktop cpu out there, how many gigaflops is it capable of ?

Does it matter the core number, the cache value, frecquency ?


----------



## Lumi

Quad cores clocked high matter the most. Cache... not as much, but nice still.

Quad Cores get about... 2k PPD if I recall correctly.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak*


Now that i know what kind of gigaflop perfomance current video cards have, i was wondering ? Where are the CPU compared to these video cards ?

For instance QX9770, quad core 3.2ghz 12mb cache, the most expensive desktop cpu out there, how many gigaflops is it capable of ?

Does it matter the core number, the cache value, frecquency ?


My QX9650 running dual VMWare/Linux SMP puts out about 5800ppd if that helps at all.. It's running 3.6GHz with these two instances along with an eVGA 8800GTS 640mb running the GPU2 client.


----------



## Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearMeansControl* 
Well put, Indignity. Unlike your mother though, there are others who don't want the headache of trying to track down every possible homeopathic solution, and some times just wish to accept it. This vitamin C theory would probably need better proof before folks start jumping all over it..

Interesting though..


Proof or not proof, you should start jumping on it right now. Because if you read the links i gave you, i bet you will start chewing parsley like there's no tommorow !

So a core 2 quad, 8800GTS you get 5800 PPD !
Wait a minute. I have a dual core cpu too. I'm running only a client CPU. Should i run 2 ?

I currently have win vista 64 bit on a AMD x2 4200+ and 9600GT.
I run one "[email protected] Windows CPU Client Version 6.20 built August 1 2008" and one "[email protected] Windows Client Version 6.20 built August 1 2008" for the GPU.

Am i running the correct clients ?
Should i run 2 CPU clients ?
I also have installed "NVIDIADisplayWinVista64(177_84)Int.exe" as the CUDA driver !


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Nitteo is on vacation.









What a slacker.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bytales_aka_Symbian_Freak*


Proof or not proof, you should start jumping on it right now. Because if you read the links i gave you, i bet you will start chewing parsley like there's no tommorow !

So a core 2 quad, 8800GTS you get 5800 PPD !
Wait a minute. I have a dual core cpu too. I'm running only a client CPU. Should i run 2 ?

I currently have win vista 64 bit on a AMD x2 4200+ and 9600GT.
I run one "[email protected] Windows CPU Client Version 6.20 built August 1 2008" and one "[email protected] Windows Client Version 6.20 built August 1 2008" for the GPU.

Am i running the correct clients ?
Should i run 2 CPU clients ?
I also have installed "NVIDIADisplayWinVista64(177_84)Int.exe" as the CUDA driver !


With all due respect, you need to create a different thread or find a thread that would answer your question like This Would for dual SMP folding .. if you only have a dual-core, you can only run 1 instance of SMP.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
With all due respect, you need to create a different thread or find a thread that would answer your question like This Would for dual SMP folding .. if you only have a dual-core, you can only run 1 instance of SMP.

LOL I didn't wanna be jerk o put him on ignore. Then I read your title! And your the one who mentioned the off topic chat! lmao. I figured if if we got him in the fold it would be worth it.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


What a slacker.










Exactly...can you believe this guy?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


Exactly...can you believe this guy?


If I had all those GPU's sitting on *MSI* boards I'd wanna babysit them too!


----------



## Greg121986

Are you running only dual core CPUs? Are they overclocked? I am looking at building a budget rig with multi GPU slots. Right now one of the best I found was an Asus P5Q-E P45 with three PCIe slots. I cannot find a P6N Diamond or anything else with four slots. I am going to put my 8800GTS(G92) in there for now and then another GTS or 8800GT or two at a later date. I was planning on getting an Intel E5200 as well. Would that be OK? I thought the general rule was one CPU core per GPU.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


Are you running only dual core CPUs? Are they overclocked? I am looking at building a budget rig with multi GPU slots. Right now one of the best I found was an Asus P5Q-E P45 with three PCIe slots. I cannot find a P6N Diamond or anything else with four slots. I am going to put my 8800GTS(G92) in there for now and then another GTS or 8800GT or two at a later date. I was planning on getting an Intel E5200 as well. Would that be OK? I thought the general rule was one CPU core per GPU.


Greg, he is running duo CPU's.(I believe E2160's or E2180). Nitteo has also posted a thread with the different boards to chose from.(for multi card folding) You don't need an expensive CPU for this setup. All the CPU is used for is basically sending and receiving w/u's. You do need Vista for this! There is also no need for o/c'ing, so the stock h/s will be fine.


----------



## CL3P20

OC'ing is not affecting PPD with multiple GPU's?







Is there somewhere's I can look at some 'noob graphs', regarding this? Rep for info.


----------



## clamatowas

Thats insane. Now I'm wondering something, With all the EVGA gear why don't you fold for the EVGA team 111065. Currently me ( clamatowas ) and my friend ( Strudinox ) are folding on HP and DELL blace chassis. We used to have a total of 4 chassis going a total of 128 Xeon processes. But reduced down to 2 one DELL and one HP But if your not folding for anyone team you love EVGA would LOVE to have you.


----------



## DarkNite

ocn>evga


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
ocn>evga

QFT !!!


----------



## MESeidel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


Are you running only dual core CPUs? Are they overclocked? I am looking at building a budget rig with multi GPU slots. Right now one of the best I found was an Asus P5Q-E P45 with three PCIe slots. I cannot find a P6N Diamond or anything else with four slots. I am going to put my 8800GTS(G92) in there for now and then another GTS or 8800GT or two at a later date. I was planning on getting an Intel E5200 as well. Would that be OK? I thought the general rule was one CPU core per GPU.


The MSI Diamond models (which is more than one) have 4 Slots.
From Asus (I kinda dislike this brand but I tell u anyway) you can get the Asus P5E64 WS Evolution, look under workstation boards on their homepage.

Thats what I know.
4 Slots are not often on boards for Intel.
You will find some more if taking the AM2 path.
Maybe because of Quadfire vs. tripple SLI (?)....


----------



## fade2green514

wooooooooow lol

supercomputing at its best lol

dont blow a fuse at your house! lol what am i saying you would have already. keep on building!


----------



## nitteo

I just fired the farm back up, now Hurricane Ike is coming. Probably going to shut down again on Thursday. LOL.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I just fired the farm back up, now Hurricane Ike is coming. Probably going to shut down again on Thursday. LOL.

I think this is a sign from god....that you are using too much electricity.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I just fired the farm back up, now Hurricane Ike is coming. Probably going to shut down again on Thursday. LOL.























:swearing: *You* my friend cannot catch a break!

But we have faith in you!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
I think this is a sign from god....that you are using too much electricity.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I just fired the farm back up, now Hurricane Ike is coming. Probably going to shut down again on Thursday. LOL.


I have noticed that ever since you started up your folding farm all of these major hurricanes have developed and are trying to head in your general direction, I think that theses storms are some how naturally drawn to your farm in search of the power it needs to become the greatest storm ever. Or it could just be all of those fans sucking them toward you...


----------



## Nostrano

All those fans are causing the hurricanes!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
ocn>evga











Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I just fired the farm back up, now Hurricane Ike is coming. Probably going to shut down again on Thursday. LOL.

I hope you have not created some kind of _Magnetic Space Vortex_ _Anomoly_ that attracts hurricanes


----------



## xz3rorom3o

How hot does that room get?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

He has risen from the ashes (err flood) to reclaim his rightful place.


----------



## murderbymodem




----------



## TnB= Gir

Bump for great justice (and cancer pwning)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

lolz, you find the link from the thread in OT gir?
cant wait till your fully up and running again Nitteo


----------



## legoman786

Nitteo back?

I haven't heard anything lately.


----------



## Hueristic

Nitteo, LET us know your alive and Kickin!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

he is still around, not fully going yet tho.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah he's back but he lost several machines. Last i heard he will be back fully and building many more machines soon.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
he is still around, not fully going yet tho.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

you put the stock heatsink upside down


----------



## cluffenstein

Late grats on being on Maximum PC's 250 most Important Tech products of 2008 (#112!)


----------



## BenBrown

Wow I never saw that, but that is pretty cool. Congrats, and here is the link for everyone else to see.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...250?page=0%2C6


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Wow I never saw that, but that is pretty cool. Congrats, and here is the link for everyone else to see.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...250?page=0%2C6

Thanks for the link


----------



## nafljhy

Congrats nitteo! OCN FTW!


----------



## DarkNite

Wow look at all the trackbacks daaaaamn


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Any news on when Nitteo will be back up and running ?


----------



## nafljhy

i know he has like 4-5 gpus up and running but i don't know about the whole farm. :\\


----------



## mortimersnerd

Wow, congrats nitteo!


----------



## Pic0liter

Congrats nitteo! Way to fold!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Wow I never saw that, but that is pretty cool. Congrats, and here is the link for everyone else to see.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...250?page=0%2C6


Wow, thanks for the link!

That is pretty cool. I never thought it would grow this big.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Wow, thanks for the link!

That is pretty cool. I never thought it would grow this big.










Dood, you are famous!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats Nitteo...


----------



## Aeloi

I am truly inspired.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



112. Overclocker Tends to 51 GPUs in his [email protected] Farm

The well intentioned competition fostered by Stanfordâ€™s quest to find cures to common diseases kicked into high gear when the [email protected] distributed computing project tapped into GPUs to fold proteins. But nobody took bigger advantage of the new capability than Overclock.net forum member nitteo, who promptly built a [email protected] farm consisting of 16 motherboards and 51 8800-series GPUs. Failed hardware and a hurricane are temporary roadblocks, but at full tilt, itâ€™s estimated nitteoâ€™s farm pulls in between 225K-250K points per day.


----------



## Pic0liter

Hueristic, what is it about you and smileys?


----------



## Buck Nasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pic0liter* 
Hueristic, what is it about you and smileys?

Smiley's Personified!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


Hueristic, what is it about you and smileys?



















I added it to my sig.


----------



## MadCatMk2

A friend of mine made a statement when I linked him to your masterpiece:
"This guy HATES cancer"
I replied:
"You should see how much cancer hates HIM!"

He's into folding now too









Keep up the great work man! I'm planning to drop my plans for a new rig and buy a 4x8800GT rig to fold! You inspired me too


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


A friend of mine made a statement when I linked him to your masterpiece:
"This guy HATES cancer"
I replied:
"You should see how much cancer hates HIM!"

He's into folding now too









Keep up the great work man! I'm planning to drop my plans for a new rig and buy a 4x8800GT rig to fold! You inspired me too


----------



## wierdo124

Good god, i just can't wait to see the kind of stuff this thing does at full tilt when nitteo gets it fired up again


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
A friend of mine made a statement when I linked him to your masterpiece:
"This guy HATES cancer"
I replied:
"You should see how much cancer hates HIM!"

He's into folding now too









Keep up the great work man! I'm planning to drop my plans for a new rig and buy a 4x8800GT rig to fold! You inspired me too









Thanks MadCat! Spread folding far and wide to everyone you know.

Update:

The farm and my office are now back in the "just-now-restored-office-that-got-demolished-by-hurricane-ike."

I am waiting on the internet to be connected, eta 2 weeks!

In the meantime, I have alot of connecting/testing/organizing to do to make sure all the rigs+components made thru the move just fine (not to mention getting my business situated.)


----------



## mega_option101

Glad to hear


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
The farm and my office are now back in the "just-now-restored-office-that-got-demolished-by-hurricane-ike."

I am waiting on the internet to be connected, eta 2 weeks!

In the meantime, I have alot of connecting/testing/organizing to do to make sure all the rigs+components made thru the move just fine (not to mention getting my business situated.)









Hurricane'd? Damn..

Oh well, then you have time to upgrade your clients, vmod those GS's and try the PCIx1 mod


----------



## jarble

glad to see that things are going well for you


----------



## Pic0liter

Glad to see you've gotten things back up


----------



## disturbed471985

Can i get some assistance in setting up rig to fold?? Id like to help but im clueless...


----------



## Pic0liter

Please don't threadjack, start a new thread and I'll help you there.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Uh, guys, there's a link to this thread in wikipedia.
Nitteo's making history.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey nice work Nitteo !


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Uh, guys, there's a link to this thread in wikipedia.
Nitteo's making history.



































































:b and:

















































:ban d:
















































































































:b and:


----------



## Headshot

I personally am highly impressed. Best of luck to you and your family; If I had the money I'd have a farm close to that... (I only wish)


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Headshot* 
I personally am highly impressed. Best of luck to you and your family; If I had the money I'd have a farm close to that... (I only wish)

Psst, look for the updated thread, this isn't even his farm anymore he sold off all his 8800's. Now hes sporting some GX2's and destroying WU left and right.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
Psst, look for the updated thread, this isn't even his farm anymore he sold off all his 8800's. Now hes sporting some GX2's and destroying WU left and right.

This should be locked with a link to the new thread.


----------



## LawLIam

Holy mother OF ****!!!!!!!!!! I don't even want to know how much that server rack cost!!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

nitteo you need to download and install these new guru3d drivers lol.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


nitteo you need to download and install these new guru3d drivers lol.


/offtopic
Hm? What did I miss? Going nvidia soon.


----------



## Turnoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
/offtopic
Hm? What did I miss? Going nvidia soon.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...d-so-high.html

This is what you missed


----------



## Mootsfox

As much as I like seeing this thread bumped, let's keep the swearing to a minimum.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
As much as I like seeing this thread bumped, let's keep the swearing to a minimum.









thanks

btw how is the farm running these days nitteo?


----------



## Gigalisk

Im sorry, what do you do again?

LOL nice rack...









EDIT: My bad, looked at post one. So you were in Miami? I lived there for 12 years, and i went through hurricane Andrew. Ike was nothing. To florida anyway, i'm sure Texas was mad though.

Did you go to school in Miami?


----------



## legoman786

Yo nitteo...

When you gonna have your farm back up?


----------



## nafljhy

his farm is already back up and there is a new thread about it in the [email protected] section in ocn.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-nitteo-s.html


----------



## wierdo124

Bump for inspiration for folders


----------



## this n00b again

hmm i would like to know where the server hardware was purchases.

I am looking for the rack case sliders....

i love the video. sounds like my work ...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Send Nitteo a PM. You can get them a lot of places but its difficult to find them for a good price.


----------



## wierdo124

nitteo bought open box ones from newegg, he posted a link somewhere.


----------



## Jeff78

Speaking of prices, do you have a roundabout estimate of how much the whole farm has cost?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

some sexy dummy plugs there


----------



## Kenji Acso

Wow !
my brain just blow up !
i can afford a 260gtx and this guys have like .... 70video card in his house ....

i have 3 question ...

do you life in canada or US ?
do you pay your Electrical bill or ?
do you sell your old/new video card ?

ohh i forgot ...
do someone know a good Overclocking board ( 4ghz ) for an intel 775 E5200 ? for 60-80$
and a realy cheap price Video card ? for like 100-140$


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kenji Acso*


Wow ! 
my brain just blow up !
i can afford a 260gtx and this guys have like .... 70video card in his house ....

i have 3 question ...

do you life in canada or US ?
do you pay your Electrical bill or ? 
do you sell your old/new video card ?

ohh i forgot ... 
do someone know a good Overclocking board ( 4ghz ) for an intel 775 E5200 ? for 60-80$
and a realy cheap price Video card ? for like 100-140$


He lives in the USA.
It's in the company building and he owns the company.
He sold them all to work on his new business.

P45 UD3P
GTS250 or a 9800GTX+


----------



## Kenji Acso

Thanks you for all the information !


----------



## tryceo

i dont know what to say...


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tryceo* 
i dont know what to say...











How about lol (jk)


----------



## zodac

Nah, I feel it was a justified bump. Been a while since I saw those pics.


----------



## [CyGnus]

This is simply amazing very nice farm







this motivates me a lot!


----------



## Ruckol1

... I dont' know what to say.

Does this guy own oil fields? Nonetheless..

*** Im speechless


----------



## blupupher

Well, he no longer has all the rigs. He sold most of them to Atlas Folder.
He has had some other business stuff come up and had to stop folding at this rate for a while.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We need this for Chimp lol


----------



## ryman546

Amazing setup. Bump is this is still runnin....what was the power bill on this thing?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
Amazing setup. Bump is this is still runnin....what was the power bill on this thing?

If you read maybe 3-4 posts above yours. You'll see that it has indeed been sold.


----------



## ExperimentX

I'm waiting to win the lottery (or get really lucky with work stuff) to setup a farm like this... except with all GTX 480's (or whatever else comes around).


----------



## Finrond

Anyone know what server chasis he used?


----------



## SniperXX

I owned one of his 8800GT cards, lol. I bought it when he parted them out. Atlas bought all the 9800GX2 rigs.


----------



## Gigalisk

As good as nitteo was, he will never beat my high school buddy.

Both nitteo's rigs and FLECOMs rigs are to die for. Seems like my buddy FLECOM fell off the grid though...searching for his stuff on google gets me a lot of dead links now.

But when i saw nitteo's Towah of powah, i said NOICE!


----------



## HRawesome

Did nitteo delete the pictures?







I would like to see this madness of his folding farm


----------



## king8654

this it?


----------

